# crimp a ring



## nono50 (Aug 6, 2019)

HEllo, 
I'm trying to find out how you are doing crimping a ring.
I heard about a special device for this. Do you know where to buy one?
Thank you for your answers and forgive me if this question has already been asked. I did not find (I'm making efforts in the English language though).
Bruno


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 6, 2019)

I’ve done it before with a collet chuck.  If you have a collet that the ring will fit into, keep tightening the nut and you will make the ring smaller. Helps if the metal is soft. You can also crimp it into a groove iin a pan cap if that is what you are trying to do.


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi Bruno, I think what you are referring to is called swaging. I remember there was mention of this in a thread a while back, and there was a link to the Fountain Pen Network Forum where someone described how they did it using a collet Chuck.


----------



## nono50 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks for your help. Now i see


----------



## WriteON (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi. Please explain crimping. Thanks.


----------



## Curly (Aug 6, 2019)

Squeezing the ring until it is smaller so it stays in place. Brad used the correct terminology. Swaging.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2019)

Here is a link to the thread on Fountain Pen Network - I have some sterling silver rings but haven't tried fitting them to a cap yet.





__





						Shearing my method for capring "swaging"
					

Attached a picture showing my method for swaging loose cap rings. I'm sure Ron uses more professional tools, but this approach works very well for me. I use a standard ER25 tool spindle chuck, which takes collets from 2 to 16mm.( standard collet set 15 pieces, up going with 1mm) The clamping rang...




					www.fountainpennetwork.com


----------



## nono50 (Aug 7, 2019)

Thanks for the links. 
So I want to buy the er25 but I can not find with mt1 (Morse 1). Indeed, I also wish to use it as a mandrel with my wooden lathe.
But er25 in mt1 (Morse 1), maybe it does not exist.

On the other hand, it exists in er20. What could be wrong with using an er20 and the silvers that go with it?

I think that does not change much on tightening, am I wrong?


----------



## bmachin (Aug 7, 2019)

If you are looking at putting rings on pen caps ER20 will not work due to the maximum clamping diameter of 9/16" even with an oversized collet. (Standard maximum is 13mm).
There are items known as collet blocks which can be held in a vise and are bored to hold various collets which you could use to do your swaging.

Bill


----------



## nono50 (Aug 7, 2019)

Indeed, I have not been watching the maximum sizes of the chucks. So I will have to fall back on the er25.
Thank you for this important clarification.


----------



## More4dan (Aug 7, 2019)

nono50 said:


> Thanks for the links. [emoji12]
> So I want to buy the er25 but I can not find with mt1 (Morse 1). Indeed, I also wish to use it as a mandrel with my wooden lathe.
> But er25 in mt1 (Morse 1), maybe it does not exist.
> 
> ...


If you just need it to swedge rings you could go this route and hold the collet holder in a vise. 



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 7, 2019)

MT1 x ER25 chucks are available, I have one to fit one of my lathes, though I prefer to use the ER32 that has a thread to suit my headstock spindle.
Here is one on eBay in the UK   








						RDG TOOLS 1MT ER25 COLLET CHUCK 6MM DRAWBAR MILLING LATHES  | eBay
					

TAKES ER25 COLLETS. 1 MORSE TAPER SHANK COLLET CHUCK. GROUND AND HARDENED.



					www.ebay.com.au
				




Or there are plenty of listings in China for half the price , I got mine from China, but not from this seller. I have had no problems with mine.








						MTA1 ER25 Collet Chuck Holder Morse Taper Shank Tool MT1 ER25UM For CNC Lathe  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MTA1 ER25 Collet Chuck Holder Morse Taper Shank Tool MT1 ER25UM For CNC Lathe at the best online prices at eBay!



					www.ebay.com.au


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 7, 2019)

The ER25 Chuck goes up to a 16mm collet, is this big enough for your rings ? The ER32 goes up to 20mm which is more convenient, but I cannot find a Chuck with MT1, but if your lathe has a common sized thread on the spindle, they are available .
I got mine from Vermec, Enzo makes them to order, he may be able to do other threads than what he has listed if you talk to him. He provides a very good service and his products are top quality.








						Collet Adaptor Sets ER32
					

Finest quality Brisbane Based  Australian Made wood turning tools , CNC Routers, glues finishes projects  and accessories with over 20 years experience.



					www.vermec.com


----------



## Curly (Aug 7, 2019)

You could get a chuck from Beall if the thread of your headstock fits one offered. Buy just the chuck and get a full set of ER-32 metric collets from China.   http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php   Then you can doall with the Beall.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 7, 2019)

In my opinion, it is definitely worth having the extra capacity of the ER-32 collets. This will allow you to do as Fontainbel recommends in his posts on the Fountain Pen Network thread - avoid getting "tooth marks" on your ring by wrapping in a plastic sheath (he recommended PEEK).

My ER-32 collet chuck screws onto my headstock spindle - I am also thinking about getting one of the square (or hexagonal) collet chucks that I can hold in a bench vice.


----------



## More4dan (Aug 8, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> In my opinion, it is definitely worth having the extra capacity of the ER-32 collets. This will allow you to do as Fontainbel recommends in his posts on the Fountain Pen Network thread - avoid getting "tooth marks" on your ring by wrapping in a plastic sheath (he recommended PEEK).
> 
> My ER-32 collet chuck screws onto my headstock spindle - I am also thinking about getting one of the square (or hexagonal) collet chucks that I can hold in a bench vice.



Collet chuck with square base is available for $22 from Banggood. I’ve placed 15 orders through them without issue. It just take 2-4 weeks for shipping. 









						[US$36.99 18% OFF] Hard Steel Square ER-32 Collet Chuck Block CNC Lathe Tool Holder Machine Tools & Accessories from Tools on banggood.com
					

Hard Steel Square ER-32 Collet Chuck Block CNC Lathe Tool Holder




					m.banggood.com
				




They also have individual ER 32 collets for $4.99 and a set of 19 for $69.99
Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## nono50 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you all. You are a real gold mine of solutions


----------



## nono50 (Aug 8, 2019)

duncsuss said:


> In my opinion, it is definitely worth having the extra capacity of the ER-32 collets. This will allow you to do as Fontainbel recommends in his posts on the Fountain Pen Network thread - avoid getting "tooth marks" on your ring by wrapping in a plastic sheath (he recommended PEEK).
> 
> My ER-32 collet chuck screws onto my headstock spindle - I am also thinking about getting one of the square (or hexagonal) collet chucks that I can hold in a bench vice.



Yes I see. 

But peek is very expensive. 
For the first time, I don't want to invest too much.
For one side to try the technique and get familiar with it and, on the other hand, it's for my leisure and personal use.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 8, 2019)

nono50 said:


> But peek is very expensive.
> For the first time, I don't want to invest too much.



Fair enough - but if you have the larger chuck, it's easy to use a smaller collet (to swage the ring without using anything wrapped around the outide). If you buy the smaller chuck, you don't have the option of going to the larger collet size.


----------

